# BSI warnt vor Nutzung des Internet Explorer



## Newsfeed (15 Januar 2010)

Als Reaktion auf eine Sicherheitslücke in mehreren Versionen des Internet Explorer (IE) hat das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI ) am Freitag empfohlen, den Microsoft-Browser vorerst nicht zu nutzen, sondern bis zum Vorliegen eines Patches auf einen alternativen Browser umzusteigen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

